# Husky 326SL



## ggoodman (Aug 10, 2013)

SO I bought a used 326 SL in perfect shape only problem is last owner pulled the string guard off the bottom. I cant find the part number. Runs like a top and mows through all the overgrowth in my yard however I am wearing have of whats cut and don't care to have the extra stress on the trans from the longer string


Thanks for the help.
GG


----------



## AVB (Aug 11, 2013)

ggoodman said:


> SO I bought a used 326 SL in perfect shape only problem is last owner pulled the string guard off the bottom. I cant find the part number. Runs like a top and mows through all the overgrowth in my yard however I am wearing have of whats cut and don't care to have the extra stress on the trans from the longer string
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> GG



Would you unit a be 326 LS instead? I am able find any listings for 326 SL.


----------



## ggoodman (Aug 11, 2013)

oopps yes it would be 326 LS


----------



## jczv (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2009_AAaa/HUSI2009_AAaa__57.pdf

If your talking about the guard on the bottom look at page 42 and 43


----------



## ggoodman (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you That's what I am after


----------

